

Photos of the TSA are allowed - even if they try to arrest you. - ck2
http://boardingarea.com/blogs/flyingwithfish/2010/11/17/so%E2%80%A6i-got-detained-by-the-tsa-at-the-airport-today/

======
ck2
<http://www.tsa.gov/contact/index.shtm>

_TSA Public Affairs (571) 227-2829 (Office of Strategic Communications)_

 _Members of the traveling public who believe that they have been unlawfully
discriminated against by a TSA employee may contact the External Compliance
Division in the Office of Civil Rights to have their concerns addressed, by
sending an E-mail to TSA.OCR -ExternalCompliance@dhs.gov or by calling the
Office of Civil Rights._

 _The Office of Civil Rights can be reached toll free at 1-877-EEO-4-TSA
(1-877-336-4872) or (800) 877-8339 (TTY), or by E-mail at TSA-
ContactCenter@dhs.gov_

 _contact the Ombudsman, phone 1-571-227-2383 or 1-877-266-2837 toll-free._

